# WANTED - R35 GTR



## Tomson (Jul 25, 2020)

Afternoon All,

I am after a decent R35 GTR, I have up to £35K to spend on the right car.

Do you think I would get a 2013 for around this money?

Cheers

Tom


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

No mate


----------



## Tomson (Jul 25, 2020)

No worries, please feel free to let me know if anyone has a good car for sale within my budget.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Keep checking auto trader get a feel for what there going for, try get low owner low mileage if you can, also good service history


----------



## Tomson (Jul 25, 2020)

cotter said:


> Keep checking auto trader get a feel for what there going for, try get low owner low mileage if you can, also good service history


Cheers for the advice


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I know of a very good Cat N 2013, should never have been categorised and owner went over kill on repair. 
Generally speaking a decent 2013 is £42k upwards.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

No I couldn't see a 2013 car for £35k. That is 2009 money


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Your not going to get a good car at that money on a 2013, your looking at problems before you get going.

Have a Good look round on pistonheads,trader,eBay etc and you’ll be able to format cars based on mileage,condition etc.


----------

